# DIY Gravel Vac for small tanks or bowls



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a large one, for my 29 gallons, but a hose is all I can use for my smaller tanks. However, I keep sucking up the gravel with the hose, blocking the hose, so I get irritated, agravated and I don't do a very good job of a substrate clean.

I had an idea, which I think can be reproduced to suite any size tank, even a tiny fish bowl.

Hose: pick your length.
Syringe: (booster size or larger) ask your dr or visit a vetrenarian. I used to have a large animal vet and buy these things when I worked at a farm. I still have a couple points kicking around...somewhere.. I use this for catching baby shrimp, fry or foods.
And a clamp thing: (optional)
Pigeon: not required, best left out as they easily get under foot.









The parts required. Dancing bird.









Seperate the plunger from the tube. Lose the plunger (although in very small systems it is great to start the syphon by yanking it out. Your choice)









Voila! Done, complete and likely very cheap. Get to those little tanks


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Why the clamp?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

so it doesn't fly out of the icecream tub and spray me in the face.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

sunstar... thats a great idea!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i love it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It works a charm, I tell you, small water changes with a 4L icecream tub and that.... done in a jippy. Bigger tanks I would use a python, but for the little ones great. I think my only prob is sometimes java moss gets into the neck.

I suspect if you use the syringe for nothing else, simply cut the nozzle open a bit more.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice...a mini Python


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> so it doesn't fly out of the icecream tub and spray me in the face.


Been there done that, drank enough aquarium water in my lifetime to have my fill! Great idea!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Katalyst said:


> Been there done that, drank enough aquarium water in my lifetime to have my fill! Great idea!


I just did that today, did a small syphon without the clamp and had a lap full of water.


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

so smart! i kinda do the same but empty on roof!


----------

